# Rotary Hammer vs. Demo Hammer



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a 1 1/8" Bosch SDS+ but will be getting another tool with more chipping power. It will primarily be used for demo of tile floors and mud beds but drilling capability is nice to have. 

I'm looking at the makita hr4013 that offers 8.1ft/lbs impact, which is far better than the 2.6ft/lbs from my Bosch. Is this well suited for tile demo over wooden subfloor or should I get a larger demo Hammer and lose drilling capability? 

Also, where can I buy refurbished Bosch & makita that is not affiliated with CPO? I haven't come across any alternative dealers.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Combination drills and chippers are excellent, the only thing you willl appreciate from a demo hammer is the weight balance and longer reach. With combi hammers you need real long chisels to not be hunched right over.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

for refurbished try:

www.tylertool.com

www.acmetools.com


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

Is a Bosch @ 6.1ft/lbs or Makita @ 8ft/lbs adequate for my application? Do I need more? My only comparison is my existing unit. It works, but at times is a little slow. 

Just not sure if there's a happy medium. Obviously for concrete demo and drilling, more power is always better, but that's will be a rare occasion for me. 

I was initially looking at Bosch, but the extra power always catches my attention.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

philcav7 said:


> Is a Bosch @ 6.1ft/lbs or Makita @ 8ft/lbs adequate for my application? Do I need more? My only comparison is my existing unit. It works, but at times is a little slow.
> 
> Just not sure if there's a happy medium. Obviously for concrete demo and drilling, more power is always better, but that's will be a rare occasion for me.
> 
> I was initially looking at Bosch, but the extra power always catches my attention.


Tile and mud beds shouldn't require much power. Heck you could probably get by with an SDS.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a 1" Makita SDS. It tears up tile and mud beds, no problem.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

They make extension rods and couplers so you can stand while breaking out tile.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I like the old style Milwaukee 5347...can't get them like this anymore except when they pop up on Ebay.

These things hit hard and won't die except for brushes every ten years or so...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MILWAUKEE-H...8399678&pid=100011&rk=5&rkt=8&sd=271061091889

It'll core up to 6" and SDS adapter works with smaller drill bits. It is spline drive however which I tend to favor anyway.


----------



## Eyeway! (Oct 24, 2016)

superseal said:


> I like the old style Milwaukee 5347...can't get them like this anymore except when they pop up on Ebay.
> 
> These things hit hard and won't die except for brushes every ten years or so...
> 
> ...


From the names labeled on the pictures , you must work for a lot of Italians! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> I have a 1" Makita SDS. It tears up tile and mud beds, no problem.


My 1 1/8" does well too, but don't know how much easier a larger will make it. 

I think I will save $200 and get the Bosch 6.1ft/lbs unit which is far greater than my 2.6. The money I save will go to the CT36 fund. If I feel it's not enough, I will return it and get the makita.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

For tile I use the Bosch Bulldogs. The extreme Max has outstanding vibration control. I use them almost exclusively I have several sds Max hammers that do not get used much anymore. I do saw grout joints on concrete and cut through mud bed and CBU assembly's and pull them as tile sized sandwiches. This seems to be the overall fastest/cleanest method for us.


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

charimon said:


> For tile I use the Bosch Bulldogs. The extreme Max has outstanding vibration control. I use them almost exclusively I have several sds Max hammers that do not get used much anymore. I do saw grout joints on concrete and cut through mud bed and CBU assembly's and pull them as tile sized sandwiches. This seems to be the overall fastest/cleanest method for us.


What do you do for dust management when cutting the grout/mud?


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Duct tape (working on a leather one) I hook
them to an Ermator S26


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

charimon said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pz2-us9O0U4
> 
> Duct tape (working on a leather one) I hook
> them to an Ermator S26


That's great! When I did that same thing the dust cloud was huge. I think the neighbors hated us. Why not just use a grinder with a dust shroud and dust port for a vac? They even have tables on them.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

superseal said:


> I like the old style Milwaukee 5347...can't get them like this anymore except when they pop up on Ebay.
> 
> These things hit hard and won't die except for brushes every ten years or so...
> 
> ...


i own milwaukee model 5352 . called 1 1/8" machine i believe . your comments on your machine really grabbed my attention .I found the chipping feature to be severely lacking and drilling much over 7/8" out of it's range . I am wondering if I under estimate it's ability . I rented a bigger mahine to run 4" core .could not imagine it handling much more then a 2" core . I have never tried to take up tile with it .


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

JFM constr said:


> i own milwaukee model 5352 . called 1 1/8" machine i believe . your comments on your machine really grabbed my attention .I found the chipping feature to be severely lacking and drilling much over 7/8" out of it's range . I am wondering if I under estimate it's ability . I rented a bigger mahine to run 4" core .could not imagine it handling much more then a 2" core . I have never tried to take up tile with it .


The size rating is the max recommend, the optimal size is always less. Hammer core bits of any size suck rocks.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

charimon said:


> For tile I use the Bosch Bulldogs. The extreme Max has outstanding vibration control. I use them almost exclusively I have several sds Max hammers that do not get used much anymore. I do saw grout joints on concrete and cut through mud bed and CBU assembly's and pull them as tile sized sandwiches. This seems to be the overall fastest/cleanest method for us.


I have four...love the Bulldogs.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That's great! When I did that same thing the dust cloud was huge. I think the neighbors hated us. Why not just use a grinder with a dust shroud and dust port for a vac? They even have tables on them.


for cutting up a floor this is more ergonomic than a grinder based platform. It is easier to push the saw, If that makes sense. The worm/hypoids seem to take the hard intermittent use well. This saw was purchased in 2013 and seems to be running fine.


----------

